# Happy BDAY Bud Man!!!! :) :) :) :) :) :) :) Lotta pics!



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Well guys, as crazy tough as it has been... we have finally gotten through the first year of Buddy's life!! This has been the craziest dog that I have EVER encountered, but OMG, I love him to death. He is soooooo very attached to me. Everytime I come on the computer to talk to you guys, he's always by my side. He loves my fiance' too, but I just have that very special bond with him. He is so incredibly smart, and training has been great with him. He was dumb as a log as a pup, but somehow as he got older, he turned into a genius! LOL. He's an awesome dog. There's not enough money in this world that could seperate me from him. My parents have a boxer who turns 9 or 10 this year that I grew up with, and Buddy reminds me of him in every way shape and form. I also had a very special bond with Titus (parents boxer) but when I moved out, I obviously had to leave without him. That was 2 years ago though, so now that I have Buddy, he's really filled that void in my life without Titus. 

Anyway, enough mumble jumble. His real birthday is on Wednesday, but we decided to celebrate this weekend instead. I had my parents and sister come over, and we grilled out and watched the dogs hang out.

So without further ado, here's 1 year old Buddy!  And Odin was enjoying Buddy's BDay just as much! LOL.

"Yumz, we getz wutermelon! Nom, nom, NOM!"



















"Hey yu! Whyz' u in mah pool fool!"




























"Muh ball!"










"Okz, I eat da wutermelon, N yu playz' in da wuter!"










Have you guys ever seen a cuter wet puppy? Cause, well, quite honestly, I don't think I have!! Odin wins that trophy! LOL!



















And, here's to the Bud Man! Happy birthday big guy! It has been one HECK of a year with this guy. I almost gave up on him when he was a just a little puppy, but I am so thankful to God that I didn't. Not only is he an incredible protector of my home/family, he is my true best friend. 










Me and Bud!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww  Happy Birthday, Bud! Cute photos/captions


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Bud!!! :birthday:


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bud! Love the watermelon pic's!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, looks like a heckuva party!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

cool pictures! they obviously had a great b-day!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! He had a great BDAY party.  Oh, and its now official. Buddy is one year old as of yesterday!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Buddy!! I am so happy for you that you are enjoying your dog so much. I was a little confused for a minute because I thought Buddy was the GSD.


----------

